# [SGP] Singapore | road infrastructure • Expressway



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

They try to preserve the tropical rain forest even between the lanes on the expressway


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

CTE Central Expressway Singapore (Orchard Road Exit)


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Two different speed limits lol


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think 50 is for the parallel road, and 80 is for the expressway.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks quite odd though. If you don't know that you drive on the left side in Singapore, you would think that it's a speed limit for wrong way drivers :lol:


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Timon91 said:


> Two different speed limits lol


Yup... look confius... hno:


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

East Coast Park Expressway going towards Tanjong Rhu, Singapore 












*very beauty scenic... *


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice ivy on those viaduct support columns


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

This is the part of the not so secret aircraft runway which could be done by taking away the plants in the middle..in the event of a war.. 












*Singapore ECP expressway*


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

One of the major expressways in Singapore, "East Coast Parkway"


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

:nuts::nuts:hno:


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

*East Coast Parkway*

very scenic


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

*Jam on PIE* 











there is at least one accident on a Singapore expressway every morning. Therefore traffic jam, massive or minor


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

View from Marina Bay MRT


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

KPE Underground - Awesome!










Another civil engineering feat for Singapore - the Kallang-Paya Lebar Expressway or KPE. Its first 3km stretch opened to the public yesterday. It will cover 12km when fully open next year providing a new link to the fast developing NorthEast side of the island. The KPE will be South EastAsia's longest underground tunnel. Go visit the website at www.kpeunderground.sg and download the catchy tunes as part of the safety educational campaign in the use of the tunnel. Read all the awesome facts about this tunnel.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1788407061/


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

signboard.....


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

yes, I have the same question.


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ That's the ruling by ICA when they cross the border to Malaysia.......the "Three-quarter Tank Rule". Singapore registered motor vehicle must have at least three-quarter tank of motor fuel inside their vehicle motor fuel supply tank when departing Singapore. 

This is to prevent full tank re-fuelling at cheaper prices across the border....which is also an offence because foreign-registered car without Msian ID are not allowed to refuel in Malaysia. Petrol prices subsidized in Malaysia by the Govt are meant only for its citizens.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

oh Gosh! Really? ...one second it is Singapore...
I was there 10 years ago. I have to admit. City is clean, safe, modern... on the other hand there is so many forbidden signs for sitting on steps, chewing gums, spiting.... now something for drivers? If people obey all these rules that must be a perfect society. The question is if they really do obey?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This sign is a product from Malaysian requirements, not Singaporese legislation.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

@rakcancer That's why many Singaporeans I saw are quite complaining with their strict style of rules


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> This sign is a product from Malaysian requirements, not Singaporese legislation.


Why? Do Malaysians afraid of selling to much gasoline to Singaporeans? Not enough to supply demands? Kind of strange rule.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Malaysian government subsidizes fuel. They do not intend to subsidize fuel for foreigners. The fuel price in Malaysia is about € 0.49 per liter.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Now I got it. Thanks.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Ah I see I see.

So they will check the fuel gauge of your car each time you enter the border checkpoint?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Marina Coastal Expressway*

*Marina Coastal Expressway to Open on 29 December 2013*

The Land Transport Authority (LTA) will open the new Marina Coastal Expressway (MCE) from 9am on Sunday, 29 December 2013.

2. The 5km-long MCE, Singapore’s tenth expressway, will connect the Kallang-Paya Lebar Expressway (KPE) and the East Coast Parkway (ECP) in the east to the Ayer Rajah Expressway (AYE) in the west. 3.6km of MCE is built as a tunnel, including a 420m section underneath the sea bed.

3. A five-lane expressway in both directions, MCE will link motorists directly to the heart of the downtown at Marina South through the new connections with Central Boulevard, Marina Boulevard and Maxwell Road.

4. With traffic currently using the ECP now channelled to the MCE, the stretch of the ECP west of Benjamin Sheares Bridge will be converted to a major arterial road. The stretch of the existing ECP after Central Boulevard will be expunged. These changes will free up valuable land space in the city centre currently occupied by the ECP and allow for future development of the downtown at Marina South. This will also enhance the overall quality of the downtown at Marina South as a live-work-play precinct.

5. A new arterial road, Sheares Avenue, will bring traffic from the ECP directly into the CBD and connect with Central Boulevard and Marina Boulevard. Please refer to Annex A for a map of MCE and its key connections.​
full press release: http://app.lta.gov.sg/apps/news/page.aspx?c=2&id=423506b1-f4f6-4631-a50e-c5560cf5d2c1


----------



## phongnv02 (Nov 15, 2013)

I know there are muccchhhh more of SIngapore Highways


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Marina Coastal Expressway*

The Marina Coastal Expressway opens to traffic today (Dec. 29)


Opening Ceremony of Marina Coastal Expressway (MCE) by Ministry of Transport Singapore, on Flickr


Opening Ceremony of Marina Coastal Expressway (MCE) by Ministry of Transport Singapore, on Flickr


Opening Ceremony of Marina Coastal Expressway (MCE) by Ministry of Transport Singapore, on Flickr


Opening Ceremony of Marina Coastal Expressway (MCE) by Ministry of Transport Singapore, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

I expected a visible view of sea from the tunnel

anyway the tunnel is smooth, the asphalt really good until i cant hear my car tyre noise (zero level) and probably best road in singapore as this road very even and straight unlike in KPE and CTE very uneven.

Very wide 5 lane expressway, thumbsup for the LTA


----------



## BenjiMan (Jan 29, 2012)

Why are the road markings so short? It looks like 2 meters stripes with 3 meters space between. That's no size for a motorway! hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I was watching this video (realtime) which looked a bit timelapsed due to the road markings being so short for an expressway.


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

BenjiMan said:


> Why are the road markings so short? It looks like 2 meters stripes with 3 meters space between. That's no size for a motorway! hno:


The speed limit is 80 km/h.


----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

mcarling said:


> The speed limit is 80 km/h.


What mcarling said. The speed limit is 80km/h (50mph). In the UK lane markings are similarly more frequent when speed limits are as low. If they were longer and spaced further apart, 50mph would feel much slower. The timelapse effect makes the speed feel faster, except large scale features still pass by quite slowly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Marina Coastal Expressway*


Squall City by night86mare, on Flickr


Highway 12 by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

You can see Seletar Expressway *(SLE)* and Tampines Expressway *(TPE)* in this video:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Pan Island Expressway*

*Upsized PIE Ready to Serve*

LTA Completes Widening of Pan-Island Expressway
between Clementi Avenue 6 and Adam Road

1. The Land Transport Authority (LTA) has completed the widening of the Pan-Island Expressway (PIE) between Clementi Avenue 6 and Adam Road.

2. Works to widen the 5.8km stretch of PIE started in July 2011. Besides adding one lane to both sides of the expressway, the project also included the structural expansion of the existing Eng Neo, Chantek and Anak Bukit Flyovers.​
Full press release: http://app.lta.gov.sg/apps/news/page.aspx?c=2&id=563d24d2-ce28-484c-a961-00a3dd633b2c

I think this means PIE is now eight lanes wide between Clementi Avenue 6 and the BKE, and ten lanes from BKE to Adam Road?


----------

